# electrical problem :(



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Alright so I was fixing the damage to my car when I put in my turn signal bulb it shot a spark out and now I have some problems... my turn signals blink, but they dont stay on (dull) when my headlights are on. My gauges work fine but the lights inside them and inside my HVAC gauges dont turn on. The dome light does turn on as does the radio. I checked all the fuses. Might there be something I missed?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> Alright so I was fixing the damage to my car when I put in my turn signal bulb it shot a spark out and now I have some problems... my turn signals blink, but they dont stay on (dull) when my headlights are on. My gauges work fine but the lights inside them and inside my HVAC gauges dont turn on. The dome light does turn on as does the radio. I checked all the fuses. Might there be something I missed?


Check out the fuses in your engine bay, maybe there's a blown one in there.


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

i just got a similar problem today my headlights come on by no turn signal light.....the turn signal however works when i use the blinker but dosnt stay on regular when the headlight i on ................also the halo's arnt lighting up neither is the dash any suggestions cause im out of day light so i have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

oh good, we have the same problem... if you fix it let me know what it was, as I will do the same. Anyway, bump for somebody who may know the answer...


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

*Do Nissan electronics generally suck?*

Are Nissans especially prone to electrical problems? After my alternator died and was replaced, my car developed a mind of its own. First, the doors started unlocking at will, whether running or parked, on or off. (Now I have to lock my car with the key so it doesn't arm the alarm.) Then the right power window quit for a few days, then got back to work. And my wipers sometimes stall in the middle of their stroke in intermittent mode; other times they work fine. And now the lock problem is back, except now it LOCKS at will.
What gives? And could this be connected to my alternator at all? I have reason to suspect my mechanic's honesty, though the problems started appearing a couple months after I got the new alternator, and I don't see any obvious connection.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

check taillight fuses under the hood


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

taillights turn on... would taillights affect the dash lights anyway?


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

I wouldn't think so ... Check all your grounds?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nissans electrical wiring sucks pretty bad in general, i know this from experience, and ive had situations where other ppl(mechanics) can agree with me. Ive had problems with my door locks too(usually when it rains). sometimes my power windows are SLOOOOOOW and it seems like theyre just gonna give out. I havent really looked into it, but most electrical problems can and will be fixed with re-adjusting the ground connections.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well I looked and low and behold my tail light fuse WAS blown! I replaced it. And still nothing. I'm getting angry, I'm gonna have to start driving at night iwht a flashlight in the car...


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

if your idle goes down when you use your power windows, radio, etc etc ... invest into getting a grounding kit. when i put mine on, my idle rarely drops now. sorry dryboy .. clueless about waht's wrong with ur car ..


----------



## TeamFrontline (Jul 16, 2003)

mine was a tail light fuse to but i thought i checked it oh well..... nissans are bad with electrical problems i have replaced three alternators and i had a problem with some of the wire harnesses getting to close and actually fring the ecu really sucked but got it all straightened out and disnt burn my car down...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

TeamFrontline said:


> mine was a tail light fuse to but i thought i checked it oh well..... nissans are bad with electrical problems i have replaced three alternators and i had a problem with some of the wire harnesses getting to close and actually fring the ecu really sucked but got it all straightened out and disnt burn my car down...


Nissan are not "bad with electrical problems"... We have never had to replace an alternator on any of the NPM project cars. Your problem shouldn't encompass the entire Nissan fleet.. I've never even heard of anyone burning 3 alternators out without have some ungodly stereo system or from lack of electrical knowledge.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> well I looked and low and behold my tail light fuse WAS blown! I replaced it. And still nothing. I'm getting angry, I'm gonna have to start driving at night iwht a flashlight in the car...


haha told ya ..whether it would work or not, i didnt say haha sorry playa


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

Try checking your stereo connections if you have one. Insane but worth a shot.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The tail light fuse under the hood not only controls your tail lights (not your brake lights when you press the brake pedal) being on while your parking lights/head lights are turned on, but also your front corner lights also. If your halo lights are wired into your parking lights, then they will also be affected.
If the tail light fuse isn't your culprit, try your dimmer switch.
Catch someone parting out a car or pick up a new one since they aren't too expensive.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

First.. The only wiring problems I ever had was when the Guy who Painted my car ran a screw through the harness under the upper radiator support (can blame that on the car) and Street Glow headlight melt the headlight sockets. I have never had an Alt. problem and have 230,000 miles. I have three Precision Power amps. Nissan has a very good electrical system.... 

Is it all your park/tail lights or just the one corner?


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

I have an alarm that's gone insane. It goes off at random, starts flashing while driving, sometimes will arm, sometimes won't. No one's been able to give me any ideas.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Alarm*

Is it an OEM or aftermarket alarm


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

mbquart1 said:


> Is it an OEM or aftermarket alarm


OEM. Sometimes it'll arm, sometimes it won't. Sometimes it'll flash while I'm driving, and sometimes it'll go off (and keep going off) at random. Can't understand it...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Get your Haynes manual, find in the wiring diagrams the exact wires that go to that lamp that sparked, and start tracing wires. Check everything that they're connected to, and especially make sure the ground wire is grounded and that the others aren't.

When I was dealing with the 2 wires at the distributor that I sparked this summer, I came to find that the general opinion is not that Nissans have "bad" electricals but they do have "unusual" wiring.

Good luck. Remember, most electrical problems should only take you less than 5 minutes to fix. It just might take a month to find the problem...


----------



## sonnyd30 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Alternator Problems*

Thats funny that you said you changed 3 alternators because thats how many Ive changed in mine, and Ive had a stock radio the whole time. What kills me is why the stock alarm goes off for no apparent reason. Would an alternator problem have an effect on my alarm? Ive had to go out and turn the key on the drivers side so many times, people in my neighborhood think my car is constantly getting broken into when there has been no theft present. Its like a ghost is messing with my alarm. sometimes ill get right up to my car and the alarm shuts off. when i turn back around to walk back to the house it goes off again. has anyone seen this befor or know what is causing this? If so please reply.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

how are all your relays???


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Nissan are not "bad with electrical problems"... We have never had to replace an alternator on any of the NPM project cars. Your problem shouldn't encompass the entire Nissan fleet.. I've never even heard of anyone burning 3 alternators out without have some ungodly stereo system or from lack of electrical knowledge.


 This guy has to be insane.....I've had just about every electrical problem you can think of with my Nissan sentra


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

sonnyd30 said:


> Thats funny that you said you changed 3 alternators because thats how many Ive changed in mine, and Ive had a stock radio the whole time. What kills me is why the stock alarm goes off for no apparent reason. Would an alternator problem have an effect on my alarm? Ive had to go out and turn the key on the drivers side so many times, people in my neighborhood think my car is constantly getting broken into when there has been no theft present. Its like a ghost is messing with my alarm. sometimes ill get right up to my car and the alarm shuts off. when i turn back around to walk back to the house it goes off again. has anyone seen this befor or know what is causing this? If so please reply.


 Hey man my car does the same thing only I have an aftermarket alarm.I've been through about 3 in the last 5 years or so.They just quite working for some reason...The other night my alarm kept goin off and I could have sworn someone was trying to break in my car but it was going off by itself.Someone told me that it's a sign of a bad battery with a dead cell.


----------

